# Carrying bikes in Europe



## TheHeatonFamily (Jul 5, 2011)

Good afternoon all. On our motorhome travels in the UK and France we have noticed that some motorhomers have a square red and white stripped board / sign (I am sure there is a proper name for it!) hanging over their bikes / scooter - does anyone know if this is a 'legal' requirement either in the UK / Europe or both please?

Thank you

Claire


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Legal in Spain and Italy.
Most mh`s from Holland that I saw this year in France fit one as a safety warning to following vehicles that the load is overhanging the rear of the vehicle.. I do to.


Dave p


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

By that I think Dave means it's a legal requirement in Spain and Italy. I don't think it is in France or the UK. I'm told that in Italy the red and white diagonal stripes are meant to point towards the near side as well.


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

anyone know whether you need one in Denmark. I'm there next week and will be taking my bike on the back of the MH! Gulp! Lastminute dot com!


----------



## Horsleyboy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi

We spent four weeks touring through France and Spain last summer with four bikes and no warning sign. Didn't get stopped but felt very self-conscious as every other motorhome had one.

This year we ordered a Fiamma Rear Warning Sign - Plastic (uxp070760) for a mere £5.80 from www.campervanaccessories.co.uk It only took a couple of days to arrive

Now I'm writing this from a campsite on the north coast of Spain with a clear conscience and total peace of mind.

Money well spent, I think.

Have a good trip


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

yes, just realised that they (the plastic ones anyway) are v. cheap. Going to order one and play it safe!


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*carrying bikes in europe*

hi,

just a word of warning, the plastic ones are illegal in italy,.....iwe had to buy new ones this year ,and snow chains,because they are both now required in italy, the perils of reading this site,and the links,oh says it cost him a fortune,but knowing our luck,not having things,we,ed get stopped.

mags


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PSC said:


> yes, just realised that they (the plastic ones anyway) are v. cheap. Going to order one and play it safe!


If you're planning on visiting Italy at any time then be aware that the rules there are open to interpretation ! We were told- by a reputable MH accessory outlet in Modena- that the board must have* reflective and not just fluorescent markings. * We had a plastic one at the time with red stripes and 4 circular reflectors and were never stopped in years. There are however plastic ones with red painted stripes and without reflectors and these were not legal .

Some will tell you that what matters is what they are made of - ie aluminium not plastic. I believe this is not correct. *The critical thing is that they reflect, not what they are made of.*

When we replaced our battered plastic one last year we did so with an aluminium one that has reflective stripes.

We always use it in whatever country we are in as it gives a sporting chance of not having a pedestrian walk into your bikes in a car park or someone not notice them sticking out as you drive. It makes the back of the van more visible in the dark and wet too.

G

Edited to add bold type


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Aluminium in Italy and the red stripes are reflective.
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a battered plastic reflective one for Spain and Italy only for the scooter. Don't see the point really as these are the two main countries where the drivers are so rubbish they drive so close they can probably read the chassis no on the bike. 

Think my reflective one was about a fiver of fleabay


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a battered plastic reflective one for Spain and Italy only for the scooter. Don't see the point really as these are the two main countries where the drivers are so rubbish they drive so close they can probably read the chassis no on the bike. 

Think my reflective one was about a fiver off fleabay


----------

